# Olson's WPA



## JignJab (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anybody been on Olson's lately. I was there earlier this winter and marked fish all day but no bites. Just wondering if anyone has tried it. How's the access for snow.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Olson's holds tons of huge perch, but also lots of minnows. They just dont't bite very well there. The gnf claims they test netted it the this summer and it holds the new state record.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

For those of us that fish Hobart.....Is Hobart the same as Olson's WPA? If not where is Olson's located.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Olson is off HW1 North on the eastside, just north of I-94. At least I'm pretty sure that's the one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The GNF quotes it as, "One and one half mile East and 1/2 mile S. of Sanborn".

This came off the stocking records:

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/fishing/docs ... -lakes.pdf


----------



## JignJab (Feb 12, 2004)

How is the access on Olson, can you get on there after last weeks snow. I'm going after work this morning and am going to check it out but if I can't get on I may try Hobart.


----------

